# Thoughts on irish setter wingshooter 855



## wulf (Dec 27, 2008)

considering buying a pair and wanted to see if any of you had thoughts on them before i spend 200 thanks


----------



## DannyW (Dec 28, 2008)

Not sure if this helps but I have a pair of Wingshooter 831's. 

Pros: lightweight and one of the most comfortable boots I have ever owned. Completely waterproof even up through the tongue area (I can wade in water up to 6-8 inches deep.)

Cons: these only come uninsulated so I use them mostly for turkey and bow hunting. 

Beware they do not stretch as much as other brands so get them in the correct size. 

Bottom line is that this is my first pair of Irish Setters and it likely will not be my last.


----------



## wulf (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input


----------

